# Autocomplete in CSH



## atwinix (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello All,

For some reason when I press the tab key, it does not auto-complete the command I am entering.

Say for example  I have directories lab1,lab2,lab3 in /home/user/.  When I start typing "cd /ho .." it will not auto-complete it to "/home/" and so on.

I am using CSH.  How can I enable that feature?


Thanking you all for your time and help,

atwinix


----------



## darkshadow (Apr 30, 2010)

*hi*

I think you should see this http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-January/072476.html , it better to use zsh it very user friendly and have a wizard to initialize its setting i think you should try it


----------



## kisscool-fr (Apr 30, 2010)

If you enter [CMD=""]set filec[/CMD] when you're logged in, does the autocompletion work ? 

Do you have it in your .cshrc ?


----------



## crsd (Apr 30, 2010)

```
set autolist = ambiguous
set complete = enhance
```

csh(1)


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

Use tcsh instead of csh. IIRC tcsh has a few options turned on by default whereas csh doesn't.


----------



## lme@ (May 4, 2010)

In FreeBSD csh is only a hardlink to tcsh:

```
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  361912  7 Jan 18:53 /bin/csh*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  361912  7 Jan 18:53 /bin/tcsh*
```


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> In FreeBSD csh is only a hardlink to tcsh:


Correct but it's behavior is dependent on which you actually run.


----------

